# Fog chiller experiment



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

My husband got it into his head to build a fog chiller using an old car radiator, sections of hose, cardboard, a cheap water pump, and an ice chest. The result was a bit overbuilt and complicated (the pump kept rusting) but boy did it work like a charm!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is some lovely ground-hugging fog!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice ground hugging fog. Do you have any pictures of the fog chiller?


----------

